# New to Muay Thai



## rykertest (Mar 30, 2022)

A local gym has Muay Thai and I'd' like to give it a shot once I finish this project I'm working on.  Will be done in 3 weeks.  What are classes like? I know I'll get my butt handed to me fitness wise but that's a good thing.  I don't know what the warm up is like, what I'll start off with, etc.  Is there a general curriculum most classes follow?  Any advice on things I can do in the mean time to get my conditioning better?  I have my diet in check, just hate running and the like.  lol. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 30, 2022)

Can't really tell you what the classes will be like cause everywhere's different. But I'd recommend trying to improve your cardio with jump rope in your free time until you can go.


----------



## rykertest (Mar 30, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Can't really tell you what the classes will be like cause everywhere's different. But I'd recommend trying to improve your cardio with jump rope in your free time until you can go.


Sounds good.  Is elliptical work, rower, tabata stuff helpful?  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Mar 30, 2022)

rykertest said:


> Sounds good.  Is elliptical work, rower, tabata stuff helpful?  Thanks for the reply.


Anything that helps you stay light on your feet.  Muay Thai is not for the un-fleet footed.

Jump rope, agility ladder, tires, box jumps.


----------



## rykertest (Mar 30, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> Anything that helps you stay light on your feet.  Muay Thai is not for the un-fleet footed.
> 
> Jump rope, agility ladder, tires, box jumps.


I’ve not jumped rope in years so this should be interesting. Lol.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 30, 2022)

rykertest said:


> Sounds good.  Is elliptical work, rower, tabata stuff helpful?  Thanks for the reply.


Not familiar with tabata, but looks like it's just a HIIT workout if google is correct? If so, like oily said all those will get you the cardio. But you want to do something that will also help you become more agile while also helping your cardio. Something to look into is plyometrics. 

I also wouldn't kill yourself over it though (unless you want to). Once you get to the gym they _should _start helping you condition, so anything you do before then is really bonus work for yourself.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 30, 2022)

@rykertest Here's one that @drop bear gave me a few years ago that's pretty good. Assuming you've got a room big enough to do the sprints and bear crawl.



> Two frog jumps
> Two tuck jumps
> Sprint to the end of the room.
> 
> ...


----------



## rykertest (Mar 30, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Not familiar with tabata, but looks like it's just a HIIT workout if google is correct? If so, like oily said all those will get you the cardio. But you want to do something that will also help you become more agile while also helping your cardio. Something to look into is plyometrics.
> 
> I also wouldn't kill yourself over it though (unless you want to). Once you get to the gym they _should _start helping you condition, so anything you do before then is really bonus work for yourself.


That’s some good feedback, thank you.  I don’t want to kill myself but I also know when youre new to something like this, you get your butt handed to you.  That’s fine, embarrassment is the price of admission.  I just want to do what I can to make it less crappy from the start.  I’ve never really focused on plyometrics before so that’s a good place to start.  Thank you.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 30, 2022)

rykertest said:


> That’s some good feedback, thank you.  I don’t want to kill myself but I also know when youre new to something like this, you get your butt handed to you.  That’s fine, embarrassment is the price of admission.  I just want to do what I can to make it less crappy from the start.  I’ve never really focused on plyometrics before so that’s a good place to start.  Thank you.


Good luck!


----------



## Damien (Mar 30, 2022)

Great that you're aware enough to be looking to get fit! It has a massive impact on how much you can get out of training. The fitter you are the more repetitions you can do in training drills and the longer you can keep up good technique.

When you start getting comfortable with some basic techniques, throw them together into shadow boxing too. Start slow work deliberately on combos, then slowly ramp it up. Once you get up to a high intensity you'll definitely start to feel it. Do a few rounds of that say 3 days a week, keeping form crisp and you'll work on your technique and your fitness.

Of course the other option is to go to as many classes as you can! Make sure you take at least one day off though. And most importantly remember to cool down, stretch and get a good amount of sleep. Recovery is just as important as training.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Apr 1, 2022)

rykertest said:


> A local gym has Muay Thai and I'd' like to give it a shot once I finish this project I'm working on.  Will be done in 3 weeks.  What are classes like? I know I'll get my butt handed to me fitness wise but that's a good thing.  I don't know what the warm up is like, what I'll start off with, etc.  Is there a general curriculum most classes follow?  Any advice on things I can do in the mean time to get my conditioning better?  I have my diet in check, just hate running and the like.  lol. Thanks in advance for your assistance.



If you can do 40 burpees (no pushup), in 2 minutes. Rest 30sec, do another 40, then you'd be fine for the warmup.

If you can do 50, for the same as above, you'd be in the top 20% for cardio there.


----------



## rykertest (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks for everyone’s replies.  I plan to implement it in my workouts, shifting away from weights and just conditioning and body weight stuff for awhile.


----------

